# Bunny advice please!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Due to having been surprised with 2 new baby ratties bringing my total to 6 I am wanting to open up my DCN [currently have my 4 boys in the top unit & my bunny is in the bottom]...I was told 6 rats will be fine in a single unit, but to me that seems a lil crowded especially being all males!

So I was thinking of making an 'x-pen' type thing...I have a little room under our stairs that is only being used for junk & as my new rattie quarantine room & I was thinking about putting a baby gate in the door way [the door does close] & letting my bun roam in there. 
It would give him SO much more space & it will give the rats a little peace [i let the bun out daily, but he has his hyper moments in his cage & it makes the whole cage shake like an earthquake lol] & I think its just a really cool idea seeing as we don't use the room.

Ok so heres my little dilemma! Theres absolutely nothing in the room that can harm Nesquik BUT the floor is carpet & we are renting. We did pay a pet deposit tho. Whenever I've let him out he has never tried to destroy the carpet & he is litter box trained...but I know rabbits do love to dig & the room being his home, he may one day get bored & possibly decide to rip up the carpet.

Any ideas to solve this problem? My fiance is going to get some plastic sheet at work, but I'm not sure about that idea...he seems to think it will work. Any other ideas tho? Do you guys think this idea in general will work?

Heres my big guy enjoying his salad...


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Rabbits should have access to least 30 square feet on a permanent basis so a pen or bunny proofing your room is an excellent idea. Check out the rabbit welfare association and fund info http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/ahutchisnotenough.htm and this forum for ideas http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/l...3986-9db118bf12d5e18a65051a1a63b271083bbad7f3 some people bunny proof walls etc. by putting perspex sheets along the walls etc.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/9gJxj5CRlSs


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Could you get linoleum to lay down over the carpet? And I would probably do two or even three baby gates stacked on top of each other in the doorway so the bunny doesn't hop out.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

This looks familiar. Did you also post at rabbitsonline?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I have an account on there, hardly go on...but it was really handy when I first took this bun on! Did make a post about how to make the room bunny safe & seems like the linoleum is going to be the best & cheapest option! Lowes have a lot of cheap lino & plenty with traction so he will have good grip.
I'm going to get him a new cage in the meantime [am looking on CL etc. for a second hand one] so I can let my ratties have the full DCN, but I am for sure going to get the room sorted for him!

I did try him out in there with just a sheet on the floor [put things in there to keep the sheet down] BUT the first thing he did was pee on it & then started digging it up!!! Grrr  I swear he did it just so my fiance could tell me 'i told you so!' coz usually hes so good when outside of the cage!


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

I've used linoleum for some of my past rabbit cages. It's super easy to clean. 

You'll have to consider, though, how to keep him from getting to the edge of it. Mine couldn't resist chewing on the edge of the lino if they could get to it. So if you let the lino curl up on the wall as someone on RO suggested, you might need to top it with something or maybe use some tiny tac nails (won't damage walls) to secure it to the wall with a thin strip of 1/2" x 1" wood.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! He does like to chew, he has loads of chew toys, but I'm pretty sure he still will have a taste of the lino too lol.


----------

